# Tie on or snap swivel?



## cantsleep

O.K. guys, I've never really fished artificials very much, but am trying to learn and use them more often. I've got what seems like a simple question. Is it better to tie on directly to baits, or can I save some time and use a snap swivel? Or are there some baits that are allright with the swivel, and others that work better with a direct tie on?


----------



## River Anglin

Good question. I'll bet everyone has a different opinion. Here's mine: I use very small "snaps" without the swivel. If I have snap swivels lying around, I cut the swivels off. I just don't like extra flashy metal to spook the fish. It doesn't work well with spinnerbaits, unless I pinch the "eye" of the bait together, because it slips down to the blades or the hook. Better to tie these on. It also doesn't seem right with plastics on a simple hook, but I'll use them with larger jigs. Great for cranks and topwater.

Also, there are good snaps and there are cheap snaps. The cheap ones will bend and come apart, letting your expensive crankbait and trophy fish swim away.


----------



## LOGGY

I agree with River Anglin. I use a swivel for topwater baits just to keep them swimming the way they're supposed to and keep the line from twisting which doesn't happen all the time. I don't use snaps because I don't trust them over a knot. 

Something I do with spinners and cranks with the "eye" is is get your needle nose and grab the "eye" and twist it 180 degrees. I do this even though I tie on just to keep my line knot where it's supposed to be. 

It's not the end of the world if you just tie on. But, like River said, if you're going to use one, use a good one. Good Luck


----------



## SConner

For me it depends on how often I think I will be changing lures. If wading it sure is easier to change out but I still generally tie directly to lure. Reason - If fishing small light weight lures the snap swivel will kill some of it's wiggle action.


----------



## Smokeem

I personally tie baits on using an improved clinch or a palomor knot and for swim baits i use a rapala knot. Knots are better because they give your bait more action. The only time i ever use snap swivels is when im trolling using lindy rigs, or worm harnesses- anything where the swivel is not directly attached to the hook/bait-where there is line between the attachment point and the terminal end. If you learn to tie knots you become really quick with them and all in all using a snap swivel does not save that much time.

Here is a website with excellent information- http://animatedknots.com/


----------



## misfit

most hard baits(cranks,topwaters) work best with a snap.soft baits(worms,jigs,grubs)tie direct to line. inline spinners,harnesses,snap or direct on leader with swivel or snap swivel to main line.


----------



## bkr43050

I will use a small duolock snap if I am tossing crankbaits or trolling. I don't feel they hinder the action at all and in some cases probably help with the wobble. I tie directly to any topwater lures because I feel I get less tangling and with lures like zara spooks I am not so sure how easily you can "walk the dog" with a snap or a swivel. I believe you would get tangled much more. I tie spinnerbaits directly because I hate having the line slide up and down the arms on the bait. I also tie directly on any jigs, worms, or other soft baits as well as any live bait rigs. The only time I use a snap swivel is on inline spinners to reduce twist. I usually leave one snapped on the spinners in the tackle box so it is quicker to rig without hunting for a snap swivel at the time. I use straight barrel swivel, crane swivel, or bearing swivels when running worm harnesses or trolling inline spinners, worm harnesses, or spoons.


----------



## misfit

oops.forgot the spinnerbaits,LOL.yep,only tie directly.as for topwaters,some do work better when tied directly,but i think others can benefit from a small snap or loop knot.


----------



## cantsleep

Kinda what I figured, different types of baits, different ways to tie on. I really wondered about if the extra "flash" of the swivel was a help or a hindrance, since so many cranks try so hard to look natural. As I think about it, using them for jigs or soft plastics really does seem to be defeating the purpose of the bait. 
Thanks again.


----------



## mb5322

I personally direct tie everything, with a couple different knots, but then again I fish old school.


----------



## Glasseye

One thing not mentioned. I have fished several charters with good captains and when trolling they always use swivels with all types of baits. Ease of changing baits and colors.


----------



## robistro

As everyone can see, we all have different preferences as to when to use swivels, or any type of bait for that matter. Again, this is all related to CONFIDENCE. If you dont like or feel comfortable using a type of lure or tackle, your not going to be as successful catching fish.


----------

